# Prestigue KUB ????



## airgunr (Feb 22, 2012)

*Hi Gang. New to this forum. Glad to be here. I live in Delaware & have been shooting competition air rifle for 5 years. This rifle is made by Evanix & are sold in the UK. Does anyone have one? All the dealers I have written to say they won't ship to the US. I need some HELP in finding one. Thanks.*


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

_Due to the New Gun Laws in the UK we can now only supply the ammo, spares and accessories by Mail Order.

Air Pistols & Air Rifles have to be collected from our Warehouse, unless there is an RFD Dealer in your area who will accept the gun on your behalf, for a small fee. Ask for details!

AIR GUN LAW AND GUIDELINES
All airgun sales must be completed by way of face to face sales with proof od I.D required
It is an offense for anyone under the age of 18 to carry an air gun, or ammunition in a public place unless accompanied by a person over the age of 21, even if the gun is covered.
It is an offense for anyone between the age of 14 and 18 to shoot an air gun without the supervision of a person over the age of 21. 
It is an offense for anyone under the age of 14 to own, hire or buy an air gun.
It is an offense to shoot an airgun beyond the boundaries of private land, where you have been given permission to shoot. _

Wish you luck,,,they apparently won't even ship within the UK except to a RFD dealer.


----------



## airgunr (Feb 22, 2012)

*Thanks for the info.*


----------

